# '12 Cruze LS front alignment issue



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey, everyone! I've had my '12 Cruze LS for about 1 1/2 months now, have about 2,400 miles on it, and, just recently discovered that, when I hold the steering wheel straight, I noticed the car will move to the right. The alignment on a new car should not be going to the right when the wheel is straight. Anyone else have this issue after getting your Cruze? Would any correction be covered under warranty?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue12Cruze said:


> Hey, everyone! I've had my '12 Cruze LS for about 1 1/2 months now, have about 2,400 miles on it, and, just recently discovered that, when I hold the steering wheel straight, I noticed the car will move to the right. The alignment on a new car should not be going to the right when the wheel is straight. Anyone else have this issue after getting your Cruze? Would any correction be covered under warranty?


Contact your dealer the warranty for factory alignment is short. But its just a toe problem probably it will be like $60 if its not covered under warranty.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How quickly does it go right. Many cars, including the Cruze, will drift to the right over a few hundred yards. This is to assist in preventing head-on offset crashes on two lane roads. If it's faster than this it should definitely be looked at. At the age of your car this should be a warranty job depending on the number of miles driven.


----------

